# SAR a NET?



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/nets.htm



> IN JERSEY, COULD BE NEW SHAREEF IN TOWN
> 
> By FRED KERBER
> July 1, 2005 -- When he was laboring in the NBA's Land of the Lost — a/k/a Vancouver — Shareef Abdur-Rahim struck up a close working relationship with an assistant on coach Brian Hill's staff.
> ...




http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/story/324183p-277118c.html



> Nets looking for way
> to corral Shareef
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1120197087135780.xml&coll=1 



> Open season on free agents
> Nets out to address frontcourt issues
> Friday, July 01, 2005
> BY DAVE D'ALESSANDRO
> ...


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

SAR needs to go to the Spurs and finally go to the freaking playoffs. This guy is a smart player and would be a great fit for Duncan and company. This is a no brainer for SAR if he wants to win before he gets to old.

He's a classy guy and they're a classy team.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool. Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Shareef Abdur Rahim. Well if nothing else, at least New Jersey games would be fun to watch again, they would be a scoring dynamo.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Cool. Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Shareef Abdur Rahim. Well if nothing else, at least New Jersey games would be fun to watch again, they would be a scoring dynamo.


Don't forget Richard Jefferson. That would be a pretty good 4 guys but their bench will still need the upgrade.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

None of those guys can hit a consitent 3 point shot. NJ needs a 2 guard and some size in the middle.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Watch out if they pick up both Shareef and Mobley (although I don't know how well Mobley would work with Kidd).

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.northjersey.com/page.php...lRUV5eTY3MTU4MTYmeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk2



> Nets put free agent plans in motion
> 
> Friday, July 1, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

aren't the nets going to be under the salary cap?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> aren't the nets going to be under the salary cap?


Not anytime soon. Kidd, Jefferson, & Carter alone put them just under the cap.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Not anytime soon. Kidd, Jefferson, & Carter alone put them just under the cap.


Kidd, Jefferson and Carter might make 41 million between the 3, so I think you're closer to right than I am.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

YardApe said:


> None of those guys can hit a consitent 3 point shot. NJ needs a 2 guard and some size in the middle.


Vince Carter??? Geez the dude did shoot 41% from 3's last year. Kidd shot a respectable 36% from 3's, and they did draft another wing shooter in Antoine Wright. 

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, all they will have is the MLE and SAR's market value is considerably higher than that.

Perhaps they'd be willing to make a deal - IMO, 8 mil/year would be a fair deal for Rahim.

Looking at the salaries, they don't have a lot of big salaries to non key players, but perhaps some combination of...

Ron Mercer (expiring)
Jacques Vaughn (expiring)
Jason Collins
Antoine Wright (!!) or Future 1sts 
more filler?

I don't think they would probably make that deal w/ Wright and Collins. Perhaps Collins and a future first... 

Mercer could be cut and Vaughn could be the vet 3rd point guard that Nash wanted. Collins could help Theo w/ backup PF/C and be insurance for Przybilla leaving next year.

Tough to swing a deal with them this offseason - they already dropped a lot of deadweight last year...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Well, all they will have is the MLE and SAR's market value is considerably higher than that.


I'm not so sure about that, BR. He's a good player, but power forwards are plentiful nowadays, and other than scoring SAR doesn't do anything particularly well.

While scoring is clearly an important skill, most good teams don't lack for scoring.

It seems SAR will want:

-- a team with a good chance at the playoffs (or challenges for a title)
-- a team that needs a power forward (so he can start)
-- a team with a good amount of cap space (so he doesn't need to take the MLE)

I just don't see teams that fit all three criteria. In fact, I can't think of a single team, although I don't have the cap numbers in front of me.

I think there's a real chance that he goes to a team like Miami or New Jersey, signing an MLE deal that gives him an out after three years.

Ed O.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Why not Cleveland...they have the cap room...

With Lebron/Redd/Sar and that center they are targeting.
(don't want to try and spell it) they should compete for
a playoff spot in the East....


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I doubt we get anything for SAR, Damon and NVE. And it's probably for the best.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> It seems SAR will want:
> 
> -- a team with a good chance at the playoffs (or challenges for a title)
> -- a team that needs a power forward (so he can start)
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2372339&postcount=1

now try it 


I think that Seattle and Cleveland are a big possibility


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2372339&postcount=1
> 
> now try it


Thanks; I know that thread exists, but I don't have Storyteller's Web page bookmarked here at work and I want to check out specific salaries before I comment.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Thanks; I know that thread exists, but I don't have Storyteller's Web page bookmarked here at work and I want to check out specific salaries before I comment.
> 
> Ed O.


it's one of the "useful links" to the left Ed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We may want to change the thread title to Rahim S&T possibilities if we keep evolving this

its going to be interesting to see if we can get anything of worth for him.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Well, all they will have is the MLE and SAR's market value is considerably higher than that.
> 
> Perhaps they'd be willing to make a deal - IMO, 8 mil/year would be a fair deal for Rahim.
> 
> ...


Why would the Nets part with Antoine Wright, Future 1st Round Draft Picks, or hell - ANYTHING OF VALUE when there are still viable options past SAR on the market where they wouldn't have to give up value?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Why would the Nets part with Antoine Wright, Future 1st Round Draft Picks, or hell - ANYTHING OF VALUE when there are still viable options past SAR on the market where they wouldn't have to give up value?


Because, SAR is better than ANY of those other guys that you're reffering to, and the Nets organization might WANT him?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Whereever Reef goes I hope he wins , He is a very classy guy


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey guys, a nets fan here.....

Here is what we are hearing about Sar. He is an unrestricted free agent and can walk but can get more money if the Trailblazers do a sign and Trade. He is a friend with Coach Frank since the vancouver days. Went to college with Jason Kidd and played with Kidd and vc in the olympics of 2000 where Thorn was the president of the committee and put sar on the team when Hill went down with an injury. 

The capologists have figured using the Trade exception the nets can sign him to a 6 yr deal at 40 million. More than any team using the MLE. Only Cleveland has more money to offer but they have to sign Z first. 

There are alot of intangibles that say he may choose NJ even though it may be less money. He either walks for nothing or the nets send portland the T/E and a first round draft pick. 

Thats pretty much the nets take on the topic. Thoughts??


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

BTW, he's more than a friend to Coach Frank because they both were in each others weddings...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

nets1 said:


> Hey guys, a nets fan here.....
> 
> Here is what we are hearing about Sar. He is an unrestricted free agent and can walk but can get more money if the Trailblazers do a sign and Trade. He is a friend with Coach Frank since the vancouver days. Went to college with Jason Kidd and played with Kidd and vc in the olympics of 2000 where Thorn was the president of the committee and put sar on the team when Hill went down with an injury.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying that you guys have the capspace to sign him? I don't think you guys have the space to sign him and I doubt he signs foe the MLE (he can get considerably more than that).


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

nets1 said:


> Hey guys, a nets fan here.....
> 
> The capologists have figured using the Trade exception the nets can sign him to a 6 yr deal at 40 million. More than any team using the MLE. Only Cleveland has more money to offer but they have to sign Z first.
> 
> Thats pretty much the nets take on the topic. Thoughts??


What trade exception is this?


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

yes and no. The T/E or trade exception is for 5 million. This would reduce cap space for portland. The trade exception cannot be used with players but it can be used with draft picks. If the Trail blazers do a sign and trade with jersey using the T/E sar can make about 10 million more than if he walks and signs a MLE. Still Seattle and clev may be able to offer more money, but I don't believe they have the intangibles the nets offer.

Plus: Sar can easily get another 20-40 million from endorcement deals being its New York area...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

http://home.earthlink.net/~jtkramer65/teamsalaries.htm

Your trade exception is $6.03 mil and expires 7/29/05

So if you intend to use it, you better hurry. You will have 7 days to do it once the moritorium is over

AND

its a TRADE exception. It has to be used in a trade... you can not just sign Rahim to a trade excpetion. It has to be used in a trade. Its not a credit, or available slot like the MLE or vets minimum if yoru over the cap.

and as we all know you can trade for a player up to and including that amount, but it can not be exceeded.

And if you intend to trade for Rahim you better be prepared to give us something of value. And IT CAN be used for any players as long as it does not exceed that amount.

My money is on a trade with NJ, but he will be about $8 mil. It could also be a three way deal as well.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Nenad Kristic?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That would be nice  

Potential BW, potential


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> That would be nice
> 
> Potential BW, potential


 thanks...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Went to college with Jason Kidd


I think we'll be seeing this one misreported a bunch in the coming weeks... They went to the same school, but not at the same time. Kidd's only teammate of note was Lamond Murray, and I don't recall Shareef having anyone else good on board.

Dan


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Bookworm said:


> Nenad Kristic?


NO. The way the T/E works no player can be traded with it. Its for only one player traded. The only thing allowed to be combined with a T/E is a draft pick. The nets have 2 # 1's next year. It appears Portland is in rebuilding mode and salary reduction and a number one pick could be a big help. The other alternative is to let sar walk and get nothing. And, rememeber Sar has to like the trade. Portland really has no say to who unless sar likes it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Correct.. on NJ's end... the trade exception is traded ONLY... for a player(s) on the other team

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#68

You can include other players as in the example above. But essentially your doing the exception trade + another seperate trade.. but its done in one deal


----------



## jkvcrj (Jul 4, 2005)

I dont see how money could be a factor for SAR at this point. He already has more money than god. He would probably like to win at this point, and Im sure he knows that going to the Nets gives them as much chance to win the title as any team right now. The only problem is that theres only one ball to go around. A starting lineup with the best pg in the league, VC and RJ, 2 guys who can score 30-40 on any given night, Krstic (a guy who got 18/10 against Shaq in the playoffs), and Sharif, a career 20/10 guy, matches up well with anybody. And as it looks now, the bench is being rounded out fairly well. I really don't see him going anywhere else.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

From New Jersey's point of view, wouldn't they rather just sign Abdur-Rahim without going through the whole trade exception business? That way they'd wind up paying him less in the long run, and they'd hold onto a draft pick (assuming those were the conditions of the trade). 

Considering Reef's connections with Kidd and Frank, I could see him agreeing to that, especially if the Nets explained to him that losing a draft pick might compromise the Nets ability to improve in years to come. 

Am I missing something? (other than the fact that other teams could certainly vie for Reef using their MLE's)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Portland is not going to do NJ a favor by doing a S&T for Rahim for $6 mil where we get a $6 mil TPE for one year

of course if they want to do it wth a simultaneous deal where we benefit somehow.. then maybe

otherwise.. use NJ's MLE to sign him if he will take it.. or do a regular S&T


by doing a regular S&T with Rahim you could do it for 6 years instead of 5, and the starting salary could be smaller to start with


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> Portland is not going to do NJ a favor by doing a S&T for Rahim for $6 mil where we get a $6 mil TPE for one year
> 
> of course if they want to do it wth a simultaneous deal where we benefit somehow.. then maybe
> 
> ...


 Max length is now 6 and 5 unlike the last CBA of 6 and 7


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Another thing that can happen with the T/E is the draft rights. Once a player signs a contract he is not allowed to be included with a T/E. However, prior to the signing they can be sent along with the trade. For example the nets are expceting to sign Wright on Monday which would make him ineligable. But Christian Drier and Millie Illic are not signed and the rights to them could be used in a S&T with the T/E.

In my opinion, if a S&T went down between the nets and Trailblazers it would include a number one pick ( the nets pick not clippers ) and the rights to either Drier or Millie. ( the Krstic clone as we are told. )


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm fine with a package of a pick/prospect. It's better than losing him for nothing.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Bookworm said:


> Max length is now 6 and 5 unlike the last CBA of 6 and 7


yes.. sorry.. I keep forgetting. I caught myself in another thread still doing that.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Portland is not going to do NJ a favor by doing a S&T for Rahim for $6 mil where we get a $6 mil TPE for one year
> 
> of course if they want to do it wth a simultaneous deal where we benefit somehow.. then maybe
> 
> ...


Even if it is for the TE, how is that not better then just letting Rahim walk for nothing?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Even if it is for the TE, how is that not better then just letting Rahim walk for nothing?


It's not better. But playing hardball is likely to get us more. The bottom line is the Blazers are unlikely to need the exception as our roster is fairly full and we have extra draft picks again next year. If I were Nash I would tell the Nets to ante up something of value if you want us to do the sign and trade. Hell, I'd probably settle for a second round pick since it realistically doesn't cost us anything to do because of the TE. However, I would want _something_ else.

Of course, thats just me.


----------

